# Best Beginners Gun



## drew 2313 (Sep 30, 2008)

I was looking at the Mossberg 500 field/deer combo for my first deer gun. Just wondering if anybody has one and if he or she likes it. Also what kind of bullets shoot best out of it? Thanks alot


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great first gun...I got one last summer and have used the smooth barrel for clay shooting and the rifled barrel for deer last year. The Dick's special with the scope is what I got...couldn't wait until it discounted to $250 so I picked up the 12 gauge for $350 but it was still worth it because of the 2 barrels and scope. Entry level pump gun and basic scope, but I love it because it was my first gun and will probably use it for years to come. I haven't shot that many different slugs through it, but I found and am sticking with the Hornady SST Shotgun Slug for rifled barrels. If you aren't going to go with the Hornadys, just make sure whatever you get is meant for rifled barrels...the sales clerks can help if you're not sure.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The Mossberg is a great gun I had one at one time and liked it alot, I know other people who have killed a blue million deer with the 500 as well, with that said dont overlook the Remington 870 as a good starter pump gun, as far as slugs go each gun has its preference, when you buy your gun just try the different brands until you find something your gun likes.


----------



## drew 2313 (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks alot smallmouth and gainer appreciate the help.. Good Luck this hunting season. How is the scope that comes with the gun, good enough or should i buy a better scope


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

my first deer gun was the 500 20ga. i still have it and i use it on drives. i shoot winchester sabots out of it. ive killed alot of deer with it. i used it from 13 yrs old till about 19 then i got a marlin bolt action slug gun its a beast thats why i dont take it when we drive. but it shoots unbelievably. the 500 is a great gun.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My cousin has a Marlin bolt-action slug gun. That thing is heavy! We call it the elephant gun.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I started out with the mossberg 500 with the rifled barrel. It was very accurate using remington copper solid sabots and I killed several deer with it over the years.. But I had one problem with it... the forearm pump slide was sloppy and noisy You really notice it when out in the woods in a stand and you pick up the gun and it slides just enough to click and gets you busted by some of the deer.... I checked out several other peoples mossbergs and their's did it also... so I sold mine 2 years ago and for a little more $ I got a winchester 1300 and I love it!!!!! good luck on your decision and your first hunt!!!!!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

H&R full rifled... tack drivers and CHEAP


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

drew....the scope is alright, very basic. It has a 4 powered zoom and is not adjustable. If you are shooting under 100 yds its not that big of a deal, but if you want to take longer shots, you may want to pick one up that is adjustable. My brother-in-law just got a 9x adjustable scope and man can it zoom in. Most of where I hunt though, the 4x is just fine.


----------



## drew 2313 (Sep 30, 2008)

yea the scope should be fine then because probably the farthest shot i would have to take it only around 60 yards unless i see one on the power lines. Thanks alot


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I took my first buck (4 point) with a 12 ga. Mossberg 500, using the rifled barrel. Forgive me, as I report that I took the shot at about 150 yds with open sights. This was years ago. I aimed a bit high and the deer dropped right there. 

In hindsight, I would never take that shot again, of course, but it proved that the Mossberg 500 can be dead-on accurate. I sold it years ago and I swear by the Remington 870 for its' reliability, but I would never criticize the cheap Mossberg 500 combo. You can't beat it for the money.


----------

